# Looking For A Man With Money



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

OK, so I don't know if this is entirely true or just a made up story (it doesn't state what dating forum), but here you go ...

She Only Wanted To Marry A Rich Man Because Her Looks Deserve It. How A Millionaire Responds. EPIC!

Since she wasn’t dating rich enough guys, this woman decided to write a post on a dating forum for some advice. This is what she wrote:



> I’m going to be honest of what I’m going to say here. I’m 25 this year. I’m very pretty, have style and good taste. I wish to marry a guy with $500k annual salary or above. You might say that I’m greedy, but an annual salary of $1M is considered only as middle class in New York.
> 
> My requirement is not high. Is there anyone in this forum who has an income of $500k annual salary? Are you all married? I wanted to ask: what should I do to marry rich persons like you?
> 
> ...


When a rich New York executive read her post, he decided to offer her some realistic advice.



> Dear Ms. Pretty,
> 
> I have read your post with great interest. Guess there are lots of girls out there who have similar questions like yours. Please allow me to analyze your situation as a professional investor.
> 
> ...


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

I love his reply. Trading position, hell yes. But if she is persistent some fool will marry her and thinks he won the lottery.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

My Ex's mistress was almost that blatant about wanting a rich man, the thing that puzzled me was she wasn't all that pretty she was just 20 years younger. My Ex was her 9th affair with a high level exec., all of them dumped her after a brief fling half lost their @sses in the divorce that followed the affair.


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

Me too...


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

CatJayBird said:


> Me too...


That is why I got my three sloths shirt, hoping it attracts the right kind of man :grin2:


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

75% Of Women Would Not Marry Someone Who Was Unemployed | YourTango


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

LOL... the difference between an annual salary of $0 and $500K is quite a bit.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

CatJayBird said:


> Me too...


I hear yea. I would like one too. Too bad my deprecated value is so high, it's almost at zero. And I am a definite sell position. With all my achy bones. 

But the girl has moxie. That's what all the guys need to hear. I will marry you for money. Doesn't she know it has to be done with fitness. You can't announce it to the world. Oh well, she has her answer.

Haha, I love his response. :grin2:


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

This has been around for awhile; I've seen it before.

But as a classic, it has some staying power.


----------



## Popcorn2015 (Sep 10, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> OYou could seek to become rich yourself, earning a $500k annual income. This is more likely than you finding a rich fool.


Disagree.

The number of hot 20-something women who are married to rich fools is a lot higher than the number of women who earn 500k/year.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah, I've seen this too.

But he's right. .... most guys with that kind of income are not stupid and marrying someone like that is stupid.

Not that there aren't a few idiots who do it, but as long as they understand it's a business deal and she ain't in it for him then carry on. 

When you get into trouble is when you imagine she's really into you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Interesting question. I think people who have a lot of money very quickly learn to be careful with it, and to be suspicious of anyone who wants that money.

Also, a wealthy man may well be able to find a wife who is compatible where he is not being a fool at all. 




Popcorn2015 said:


> Disagree.
> 
> The number of hot 20-something women who are married to rich fools is a lot higher than the number of women who earn 500k/year.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

unbelievable said:


> 75% Of Women Would Not Marry Someone Who Was Unemployed | YourTango


Honey, there's a long way between half a mill and zero.

Find the study where most men would marry and 1 or 2.

Oh wait, you can't. 

Most people have some kind of standards.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

lifeistooshort said:


> Honey, there's a long way between half a mill and zero.
> 
> Find the study where most men would marry and 1 or 2.
> 
> ...


Whether a lady is a 1 or a 10 is a completely subjective question. Whether they are poor compared to the average male or whether they have poor credit really is more a math question. Whether they are employed or not is a simple "yes" or "no" question. If you don't believe homely women get married, visit any Walmart. Cosmetics, lighting, alcohol, and the judgment impairing effects of love can make a 1 look a lot like a 10 but whether it's light or dark, whether she's drunk or sober, a broke dude is a broke dude.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

unbelievable said:


> Whether a lady is a 1 or a 10 is a completely subjective question. Whether they are poor compared to the average male or whether they have poor credit really is more a math question. Whether they are employed or not is a simple "yes" or "no" question. If you don't believe homely women get married, visit any Walmart. Cosmetics, lighting, alcohol, and the judgment impairing effects of love can make a 1 look a lot like a 10 but whether it's light or dark, whether she's drunk or sober, a broke dude is a broke dude.


If you don't believe broke dudes get married, visit any Wal mart.

Broke and unemployed are not the same thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Ellis @brooklynAnn a sense of humor, wit, ability to poke fun at yourself are appreciating assets. I sense your trading position is good. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Can someone really be this messed up? She deserved the reply she got, and the guy is right!


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes


----------

